# Curly hair tips and tricks/ general curly hair thread



## Kissyme100 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have natural curly hair (3B curls to be exact) and know that taking care of curly hair can be a pain in the butt sometimes.

So, I thought I would make a thread about it. So, feel free to post about anything curly hair related. For example: You could post things like, your favorite hair product, how to style your hair, your favorite people/celebs with curly hair and more!

So, Here's a couple of basic tips for curly hair care. A lot of this stuff is easily found online and easy to do.

Moisture- I often hair my friend's complain about how dry their hair is, so here's some solution to this problem!

Deep condition: When you deep condition you replenish your hair's moisture and you improve it's elasticity and overall health. What you use to deep condition and hoe often you do is up to you. I do an overnight deep condition once a month and I do a short deep condition whenever I bathe/shower.

Product Buildup- I use products every day to style my hair and after a while it begins to build up and weights my hair down. My solution to it? Grapefruit! Grapefruit juice will remove parabens and waxes that are weighting you down. Grapefruit also promotes hair growth, treats dandruff and adds shine.

So, do you have any tips for curly hair? What type of curls do you have?


----------



## badcrumbs (Nov 11, 2014)

I have very long, thick, curly, frizzy hair and this is the only shampoo/conditioner/oil that makes me not want to rip it out every day:
http://www.sephora.com/smoothing-tr...h=us&lang=en&gclid=CO-2xpWi88ECFQGNaQodIiUAiQ


----------



## Yui Z (Nov 11, 2014)

Ooooo, love curly hair!!!! My hair is naturally wavy/straight, but I have some great no-heat necessary hair curlers that can last the whole day when I'm out. They're called 'wrap snap and go', and all you do is sleep with them in and take them out in the morning (remembering to add hairspray). Not only that, they're also the only sleep-in hair curlers that add some volume to them too, and they're super comfortable ~ no wires. 

My hair is waist length and they work great with them. I had to pay ?20 for them because of postage from America (I spent weeks looking for them elsewhere with cheaper postage, but no) so Americans could probably get them a lot cheaper than that. 



Spoiler: Hair curlers










Posted a picture on the 'what do you look like' thread of the results not long ago, but if you want an example here, then I can dig up a photo from somewhere.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 11, 2014)

i have gross curly hair that i hate so i cut it all off. i havent had real curls since i was like...early teens. i refuse to have those dreaded beasts ever again, theyre disgusting
i know some people can pull it off tho. sometimes i get jealous of them  but eh.


----------



## Kaiaa (Nov 11, 2014)

I have naturally curly hair and when I was younger I used to hate it! Oh god I just wanted to cut it off. I begged and begged my step mom for a hair straightener and thought my life would be so much better with straight hair lol well, as it turns out, I hated straightening my hair all the time. I did it though and that was really bad on my hair so I eventually stopped and only did it if I knew I'd be around other people. 

Now though, I like my hair curly. It's a lot cuter and a lot less work. I appreciate it more because it's just what I normally look like and if I can't accept how I normally look, why should I expect anyone else to? If you've got curls, flaunt them because they're beautiful. 

I personally don't do anything special to my hair besides leave in conditioner and anti humidity serum because if I don't my curls become frizzy! I would love to see tips though so maybe I could better take care of my own curls


----------



## Zulehan (Nov 11, 2014)

I have curly hair. I use shampoo for it.


----------



## xiaonu (Nov 11, 2014)

Curly hair of all types are beautiful but I really dislike my curly hair so I get Yuko permanent straightening done. I just don't have the patience for it, and I don't like the way it coils and feels. For dryness i always use oil for help keep my hair soft.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 11, 2014)

Brush your hair. (duh, i know, but still.)
That's the biggest thing I can offer.
I have insanely thick, course, and naturally curly hair.
Before I cut my hair last week, I had hair long enough that I could sit on it. Hair that long and heavy led to some problems, especially after showers... Long story short, I got too lazy to comb it and kept it in a bun to sleep in for a couple days; I ended up with 3 softball size matts that resulted in a lot of crying, some blood, three broken brushes, and a horrible last resort hackjob that left me with little to no hair in the back of my head.

Any recommendations on frizz-combating agents?


----------



## nekosync (Nov 15, 2014)

I have 3c hair which touches my breast when straight, but shrinks up to just above my shoulders when curly. I have tons of small, tight curls and ringlets. Ojon products are really good for me - they make my hair nice and soft and smell really nice.

I'd say that my hair is like this:


----------



## xxsilver (Nov 15, 2014)

I have natural wavy hair that curls gently. I can go four to five days without washing my hair because of the massive change I have made to my hair routine. 
 I am a curly girl and follow the no 'poo' method which means using no harsh detergents (shampoo) on your hairs. Did you know how horrific the ingredients are within your bottle of shampoo and conditioner? Shampoo contains stripping detergents that take the natural oils away leaving very frizzy and uncontrollable hair (your hair needs that natural oil). Conditioner contains silicons that give the impression your hair is soft where in actual fact your hair isn't gaining any of the benefit as the silicone only sit on top of the hair shaft without penetrating it. Silicons, water soluble ones, can only be removed with hasrh detergents such as Sodium Laureth Sulphate, found in most major branded Shampoos, and so the horrible cycle of washing your hair with chemicals rotates. 

I used Organic Conditioner and my hair has never been better. I wash my hair thoroughly with conditioner and leave it to naturally dry - I used an old T-shirt to scrunch my hair (towels are too coarse in texture and will cause frizz). I then use coconut oil to keep my ends well moisturised. 

Also never brush curly hair!! you will always cause your hair to frizz up, will cause knots and knats, as you are destroying that natural curl. Use your fingers to untangle instead and this will be easier if you do follow the curly girl no poo method as you're hair will be reaping the benefits.

You can find out more about the curly girl method by visiting either the US or UK based sites, youtube has some fantastic videos based on the curly girl method. Some curly girls stick to chemical based routines whereas others go towards the Organic routines. Its completely up to you what you decide but if you have uncontrollable curly frizzy hair, the curly girl no 'poo' method will really help you. It helped me and it helped me understand my hair a lot more as us curly girls have wonderful hair that needs listening to. 

Here are a few sites of interest;
http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlreading/no-poo/the-curly-girl-method-for-coily-hair/

http://www.britishcurlies.co.uk/

I used to be a serious hair and beauty blogger and the no poo door opened for me when I was really struggling with my hair. It helped me an awful lot and I love my hair more than ever now 



xxx


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 15, 2014)

I have completely straight hair, but I've always wanted to try soft curls at least once. How would one go about doing this?


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 15, 2014)

I have more wavy hair than curly, but sometimes I can get very soft curls in my hair. I would leave my hair natural rather than straightening it all the time (I do actually look after my hair very well though so it's not damaged at all), but it just looks awful. It'll frizz up throughout the day and get so thick and horrible, it just does not suit me.  And then when it rains or if there is a slight bit of moisture in the air, my straightened hair will go all frizzy. ;_; So annoying. I just wish I could keep my hair straight, or I just wish it would look nice when it's natural.


----------



## tinytaylor (Nov 15, 2014)

well i've been transitioning for almost year now (yay) and I have 3b/3c hair. since my hair is fairly long i'd say I have a 2 years to a year and a half left until i'm ready to cut the rest of the relaxed away. my tip for transitioning curly haired people is don't use too much heat. i flat iron every two weeks and I don't touch any more hot tools, no mas.


----------



## oranje (Nov 17, 2014)

I have thick, long curly hair that curls on the bottom than the top. In the rare times that I receive compliments, it's mostly been about my hair, so I'm pretty proud of it.  My hair care routine is pretty basic. I always have my hair wet whenever I brush it because if I don't, it poofs up and becomes very dry and static-y. After I take a shower, I wait for it to dry a little before I add some leave-in conditioner to make my hair less frizzy.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Nov 17, 2014)

I have that puffy thick curly hair. There are days that I love my hair and then i hate it lol I have not found any good product for my hair. The only one that is really good for it was a product called colorless something curly hair gel something. Thing is though they don't make this product anymore ((((((


----------



## Isabella (Nov 17, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I have completely straight hair, but I've always wanted to try soft curls at least once. How would one go about doing this?



A braid or twisty bun and some mousse/hairspray so you can get soft waves/curls that stay. If it's too straight it might fall out later on so try and use a good hold spray or something. There's a lot of tutorials on youtube ^^

My hair is curly/wavy. It used to be much curlier when I was younger but I didn't know how to take care of it at all! I used to brush it which is a NO for curly hair and I remember I would blow dry it but not go over it with a straightener so it was a big fluff ugh. Combing is always better than brushing. In middle school I discovered mousse and hair gel and ogodno gel is not good. It leaves that residue and dries out your hair so much. Like I just had no idea what to do back then and I used to just tie it up all the time. I had a phase where I straightened it so much and got bangs and yeah that wasn't good either. My hair has been through a lot LOL. In high school before it started my goal was to like, have nice wavy and not frizzy hair. So I researched a lot, experimented a lot of stuff. I've been using the same products since like 8th grade and I rarely ever get bad hair days anymore.
I use herbal essences curly or tousle mousse, coconut oil, Organix macadamia conditioner, and the shampoo for it as well. I also have been using head & shoulders shampoo/conditioner because I used to have such a dry scalp but I discovered it a few months ago and literally it went away. My scalp and hair is so moisturized.

I do a short deep conditioning with the macadamia or argan oil conditioner, leave it in for like 5 minutes and rinse. Don't use shampoo everyday, maybe every 3-4 days if you have dryness.
I deep condition a lot especially when I dye my hair, it's either that macadamia or I use coconut oil and almond oil for moisture and retention of color. My hair is now wavy but no frizz curls, a lot of people ask if I use heat but I don't besides my long bangs occasionally. And since it's long it doesn't puff up anymore so it's so manageable.

I've tried nexxus before and even though it's expensive it's worth it and lasts a long time, so I recommend that too.
Oh- and this might be one that you guys should try. It's called suave almond + shea butter conditioner and it's green. If you guys have heard of "co-washing" you should definitely try it with that if you're trying to stop using shampoo. It's literally $3 and I was surprised it works better than most high end conditioners out there. Suave used to be bad but this one really proved everyone wrong lol.

I hope this helps someone at least a little cause I know what it was like to have unmanageable hair. 
Also, I want to try that grapefruit thing and see how it works!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Nov 17, 2014)

I love curly hair.Mines just wavy.I used to perm it really curly when i was younger.The curlier the better.My daughter has beautiful thick, long,gorgeous curls.Luckily she likes them.Kids at school always ask her why she doesn't straighten them.These comments don't bother her.She has gorgeous hair and she knows it.

As far as how she fixes her hair-She washes it and lets it dry naturally.Her hair is not frizzy so she doesn't need gels or mouse.


----------



## ellemacc (Nov 17, 2014)

i'm a 3b-3c and loving my fluffy hair tbh even though i get nagged to death about straightening it
like seriously stop i actually like my hair 
i recommend coconut oil and washing every 3-4 days or so


----------



## Lavandula (Nov 17, 2014)

Not sure if this is listed already, but I have wavy hair that gets curly when layered. I found the best way to control curls is to add large braids when wet, then let it dry. I then finger comb or use a wide-tooth comb.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mega_Cabbage said:


> I have completely straight hair, but I've always wanted to try soft curls at least once. How would one go about doing this?



There are several options, you can try pincurls or braids (both done while hair is wet then left to dry); rollers which can be done on wet or dry hair depending on the type of roller, and curling irons. The larger the pincurl, braid, roller, or iron barrel, the looser the curl.


----------



## RiceBunny (Nov 17, 2014)

I have curly/wavy long hair(2B). When I was younger I straightened it everyday, and got Keratin treatments on it. On top of that I also dyed it black quite a few times. Let's just say I wasn't very kind to my hair back then.
I've now grown to embrace it. I got a big chop when I was 16. Stopped dying it, stopped straightening it and stopped getting treatments. Unfortunately I did not get my dad's hair(naturally black and straight), and it was time I accepted it.

I don't use drugstore bought shampoos/conditioners anymore. I also went through a "No poo" phase, but it wasn't for me. I now buy natural/organic products. I don't brush my hair, I comb it/detangle it instead. I don't use shampoos that are moisturizing anymore, they make my scalp oily and leave product build up. I use shampoos that clean and rinse clean, and then go in with a good conditioner. I do DYI coconut oil hairmasks every week also, since my hair is down to my hip. I lso put some jojoba oil on my hair after a washing and combing it. I trim it every 6 months or so, if I don't cut it my hair gets too long.

Conclusion:
-use clean products
-moisturize your hair
-comb/detangle your hair, don't brush it
-oils are good for you


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 17, 2014)

As my hair gets longer my curls get weighed down and more manageable. I know from experience that if I let it grow long enough it becomes wavy instead. I was born with very kinky curls, but that didn't stay with me for long.

My hair is naturally dry and curly so that makes it a nightmare of frizz. The frizz used to be so much worse until I took care to moisturize it. Currently a bit of argan oil after I wash and condition it helps. I also like too use sulfate free shampoos, I'm in the process of finding a good brand, and to wash it as little as possible.


----------



## Princess (Nov 17, 2014)

I have super super super thick hair, with medium ish curls? It frizzes when I wash it, but calms down after about day 2. I've noticed it becoming a lot less frizzy when I cut out all shampoos and conditioners with sulphate!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 17, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Brush your hair. (duh, i know, but still.)
> That's the biggest thing I can offer.
> I have insanely thick, course, and naturally curly hair.
> Before I cut my hair last week, I had hair long enough that I could sit on it. Hair that long and heavy led to some problems, especially after showers... Long story short, I got too lazy to comb it and kept it in a bun to sleep in for a couple days; I ended up with 3 softball size matts that resulted in a lot of crying, some blood, three broken brushes, and a horrible last resort hackjob that left me with little to no hair in the back of my head.
> ...


Moisturize like crazy. It sounds gross, but the placenta conditioning packs are amazingly helpful. A bit of oil after regular washing works wonder, too. Having a spray bottle of water for your hair helps. Also, a neat trick is to carry around a dryer sheet. They're wonderful at reducing frizz. It's never going to completely go away, but you can help smooth it down.

For brushing hair, get a shower comb and do it while there's conditioner in your hair. It makes it so much easier.


----------



## Princess (Nov 17, 2014)

MermaidSong said:


> As my hair gets longer my curls get weighed down and more manageable. I know from experience that if I let it grow long enough it becomes wavy instead. I was born with very kinky curls, but that didn't stay with me for long.
> 
> My hair is naturally dry and curly so that makes it a nightmare of frizz. The frizz used to be so much worse until I took care to moisturize it. Currently a bit of argan oil after I wash and condition it helps. I also like too use sulfate free shampoos, I'm in the process of finding a good brand, and to wash it as little as possible.


Basically the same, I only wash once a week.

I use Marc Anthony's oil of Morocco shampoo and conditioner, and it's pretty good.
I left my prized shampoo and conditioner back home though so I'll message you their name when I visit, but I would swear by them. Literally leaves your hair so soft, and frizz less.


Oh, also, because my hair is so thick, I have to make sure it's really clean (which can take a toll on it in regards to dryness) so before I shampoo and conditioner I use this thing...again it's at home so no name  But it has amla/gooseberry in it and it's amazing, it cleans really well and has a lovely smell :3


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 17, 2014)

Princess said:


> Basically the same, I only wash once a week.
> 
> I use Marc Anthony's oil of Morocco shampoo and conditioner, and it's pretty good.
> I left my prized shampoo and conditioner back home though so I'll message you their name when I visit, but I would swear by them. Literally leaves your hair so soft, and frizz less.
> ...


I wash once a week, too. Even less before I go get it dyed. Dye sticks better to dirty hair, and it gives me an excuse to skip washing it.

I'm so bad at completely washing things out of my hair because I just get tired and my showers are so hot that I give up. Plus I probably use more than I need. But I'm curbing that.

And give me names as soon as you can. I want to buy some but I wasted enough money trying shampoos, hating them, and giving them over to my mom. Right now I have Loreal's Color Brilliance which is okay enough for a drug store brand. But I need some good stuff. Or I am going to end up asking my aunt to order me some Paul Mitchell.


----------



## Princess (Nov 17, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Brush your hair. (duh, i know, but still.)
> That's the biggest thing I can offer.
> I have insanely thick, course, and naturally curly hair.
> Before I cut my hair last week, I had hair long enough that I could sit on it. Hair that long and heavy led to some problems, especially after showers... Long story short, I got too lazy to comb it and kept it in a bun to sleep in for a couple days; I ended up with 3 softball size matts that resulted in a lot of crying, some blood, three broken brushes, and a horrible last resort hackjob that left me with little to no hair in the back of my head.
> ...



Oh Marzia  Thick hair can be a blessing and a curse.
A similar thing happened to me about a year ago. I got really busy with school that I neglected brushing my hair properly (which takes a solid good five minutes) and just always throw my hair into a bun. Eventually I had matts in the back of my hair and it was absolutely horrible 
Like Jess said, I would wet my hair and put conditioner in and brush it in the shower, it took such a long time and I broke a few brushes, by the time I was done I was so fed up with my hair I ended up chopping it up to my chin (it was previously below my waist) so I would never have to deal with it again. It's getting long again, and I do intend on keeping it long this time, but I can't stress enough how important it is to throughly brush your hair regularly if it's thick. You have to literally get every angle, because those matts will get you man.
For anti-frizz I find anything WITHOUT sulphate works nicely. Coconut oil and argan oil are both good things to look out for when selecting your shampoo and conditioner!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MermaidSong said:


> I wash once a week, too. Even less before I go get it dyed. Dye sticks better to dirty hair, and it gives me an excuse to skip washing it.
> 
> I'm so bad at completely washing things out of my hair because I just get tired and my showers are so hot that I give up. Plus I probably use more than I need. But I'm curbing that.
> 
> And give me names as soon as you can. I want to buy some but I wasted enough money trying shampoos, hating them, and giving them over to my mom. Right now I have Loreal's Color Brilliance which is okay enough for a drug store brand. But I need some good stuff. Or I am going to end up asking my aunt to order me some Paul Mitchell.



Calling my mom now as I type this.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 17, 2014)

Princess said:


> Calling my mom now as I type this.


Dude, but have you ever had Paul Mitchell's Awapuhi? It's like heaven for your hair. And they have a new sulfate and paraban free version.


----------



## Kissyme100 (Nov 17, 2014)

This is what my hair looks like:


----------



## Princess (Nov 17, 2014)

MermaidSong said:


> Dude, but have you ever had Paul Mitchell's Awapuhi? It's like heaven for your hair. And they have a new sulfate and paraban free version.



Nope, sounds interesting though!

It's funny my mom found the shampoo and conditioner literally randomly one day, and it was like a gift from god.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 17, 2014)

Princess said:


> Nope, sounds interesting though!
> 
> It's funny my mom found the shampoo and conditioner literally randomly one day, and it was like a gift from god.


They made a new wild ginger line of it without sulfate. If it smells better than the regular I want it.

Tell your mom to shop for me thank you.


----------



## Kissyme100 (Nov 18, 2014)

nekosync said:


> I have 3c hair which touches my breast when straight, but shrinks up to just above my shoulders when curly. I have tons of small, tight curls and ringlets. Ojon products are really good for me - they make my hair nice and soft and smell really nice.
> 
> I'd say that my hair is like this:



Wow, I bet you're gorgeous!
*･゜ﾟ･*:.｡..｡.:*･'(*ﾟ▽ﾟ*)'･*:.｡. .｡.:*･゜ﾟ･*


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 18, 2014)

Princess said:


> Oh Marzia  Thick hair can be a blessing and a curse.
> A similar thing happened to me about a year ago. I got really busy with school that I neglected brushing my hair properly (which takes a solid good five minutes) and just always throw my hair into a bun. Eventually I had matts in the back of my hair and it was absolutely horrible
> Like Jess said, I would wet my hair and put conditioner in and brush it in the shower, it took such a long time and I broke a few brushes, by the time I was done I was so fed up with my hair I ended up chopping it up to my chin (it was previously below my waist) so I would never have to deal with it again. It's getting long again, and I do intend on keeping it long this time, but I can't stress enough how important it is to throughly brush your hair regularly if it's thick. You have to literally get every angle, because those matts will get you man.
> For anti-frizz I find anything WITHOUT sulphate works nicely. Coconut oil and argan oil are both good things to look out for when selecting your shampoo and conditioner!


So I'm like super late replying to this, but you don't need to get shampoo and conditioners with oil in it. You can actually purchase the oil separate and add it to the shampoo/conditioner yourself, or you can just apply it directly to your hair. I find it spreads better when hair is wet. Remember, a little oil goes a long way. So even a tiny bottle against thick, long hair can last for a long time. You can even dilute the oil if it's too much for your hair straight.


----------



## princesse (Nov 20, 2014)

I recently cut my hair off least year, and I love it. I've been begging my mom for months (I hated perms so badly) I have 4c hair and love it.
For hair products, it's usually Sallys,  it's a little shop, but there a argan oil is fanstastic. I also use twists, and have (usually my mom or a black hair stylist) my hair ends cut off, so that my new hair can grow. For everyday use, i use a mixture of coconut oil and water and spray it in my hair, then use a tight hair tie as a cute afro bun . I rarely fo this, but blowdrying make my hair look fabulous. Needed to answer 

I'd say I look like this, if a lot of effort goes in it


----------



## Mayannaise (Nov 20, 2014)

My hair is tightly curled naturally and short >_<;; I just put it up most of the time, but this isn't healthy for my hair, due to my hair often curling around the hair tie and breaking off. I would just say wear it down and be proud. I normally just wear it down after I get done in the shower or washing my hair due to the curls looking better then.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Princess said:


> Oh Marzia  Thick hair can be a blessing and a curse.
> A similar thing happened to me about a year ago. I got really busy with school that I neglected brushing my hair properly (which takes a solid good five minutes) and just always throw my hair into a bun. Eventually I had matts in the back of my hair and it was absolutely horrible
> Like Jess said, I would wet my hair and put conditioner in and brush it in the shower, it took such a long time and I broke a few brushes, by the time I was done I was so fed up with my hair I ended up chopping it up to my chin (it was previously below my waist) so I would never have to deal with it again. It's getting long again, and I do intend on keeping it long this time, but I can't stress enough how important it is to throughly brush your hair regularly if it's thick. You have to literally get every angle, because those matts will get you man.
> For anti-frizz I find anything WITHOUT sulphate works nicely. Coconut oil and argan oil are both good things to look out for when selecting your shampoo and conditioner!
> ...



Omg, I know how you guys feel! I went months without brushing my hair, due to getting caught up with school and this MMO I was playing at the time. I had to cut my hair like 10 inches :/ . My hair is only like neck length now. It was down my back.


----------



## princesse (Nov 20, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Princess (Nov 20, 2014)

Mayannaise said:


> My hair is tightly curled naturally and short >_<;; I just put it up most of the time, but this isn't healthy for my hair, due to my hair often curling around the hair tie and breaking off. I would just say wear it down and be proud. I normally just wear it down after I get done in the shower or washing my hair due to the curls looking better then.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Awww  I was lucky enough to get them all out, but I still cut it short just out of fear of it happening again


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 20, 2014)

Princess said:


> Oh Marzia  Thick hair can be a blessing and a curse.
> A similar thing happened to me about a year ago. I got really busy with school that I neglected brushing my hair properly (which takes a solid good five minutes) and just always throw my hair into a bun. Eventually I had matts in the back of my hair and it was absolutely horrible
> Like Jess said, I would wet my hair and put conditioner in and brush it in the shower, it took such a long time and I broke a few brushes, by the time I was done I was so fed up with my hair I ended up chopping it up to my chin (it was previously below my waist) so I would never have to deal with it again. It's getting long again, and I do intend on keeping it long this time, but I can't stress enough how important it is to throughly brush your hair regularly if it's thick. You have to literally get every angle, because those matts will get you man.
> For anti-frizz I find anything WITHOUT sulphate works nicely. Coconut oil and argan oil are both good things to look out for when selecting your shampoo and conditioner!



Thank god... I thought I was the only one that had that happen and I was so embarrassed when I had to explain to the hairdresser why I had little to no hair in some spots. As much as I love my hair, when my depression acts up or I get super busy, it's the first thing that I stop taking care of. Even with my hair as short as it is now, I still get little tangled spots that take a bit to sort out. I've just been flat-ironing my hair often to help sort out the problem, but I miss just having my hair natural.

 Without sulphate, got it. I'll definitely keep an eye out the next time I buy my shampoos. I've been using the $1 or so Family Value shampoos from Walmart lately, lol. But I'm hoping to invest in some of that nice Organix stuff because it helped some.


----------



## Princess (Nov 20, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Thank god... I thought I was the only one that had that happen and I was so embarrassed when I had to explain to the hairdresser why I had little to no hair in some spots. As much as I love my hair, when my depression acts up or I get super busy, it's the first thing that I stop taking care of. Even with my hair as short as it is now, I still get little tangled spots that take a bit to sort out. I've just been flat-ironing my hair often to help sort out the problem, but I miss just having my hair natural.
> 
> Without sulphate, got it. I'll definitely keep an eye out the next time I buy my shampoos. I've been using the $1 or so Family Value shampoos from Walmart lately, lol. But I'm hoping to invest in some of that nice Organix stuff because it helped some.



Aww, don't feel embarrassed! Jess and I were actually talking about it and it /is/ a really common thing! People just don't talk about it, it seems. 
And I totally get what you mean by the lack of care thing. 

Good luck <3


----------



## Kissyme100 (Nov 20, 2014)

Any cute ways to style hair?


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 21, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Thank god... I thought I was the only one that had that happen and I was so embarrassed when I had to explain to the hairdresser why I had little to no hair in some spots. As much as I love my hair, when my depression acts up or I get super busy, it's the first thing that I stop taking care of. Even with my hair as short as it is now, I still get little tangled spots that take a bit to sort out. I've just been flat-ironing my hair often to help sort out the problem, but I miss just having my hair natural.
> 
> Without sulphate, got it. I'll definitely keep an eye out the next time I buy my shampoos. I've been using the $1 or so Family Value shampoos from Walmart lately, lol. But I'm hoping to invest in some of that nice Organix stuff because it helped some.


No more cheap shampoo. Curly and thick hair can't take it. It's sad, but true. And most of our shampoos don't smell as pretty. But our hair looks nicer so there's that.

And like Pally said, don't be embarrassed. It's actually really common. More so with girls with weaves and in the black hair community. But it's still common. People just like to try and hide it, but hairdressers have definitely dealt with the problem more than once. Hairdressers prefer to say to cut it because it's less work and less expensive, but you can find ones that are willing to waste bottles of conditioner detangling for you. They'll charge you a lot for it, though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

So I recently went blonde and I was in the process of going purple. So every few weeks I went to bleach my hair. And my aunt, who is my hairdresser, commented on how my hair must be really healthy to have survived all these bleachings and not fallen out. It pays to take good care of your hair. Also, remember your diet has a lot to do with your hair. A bad diet makes hair fall out.


----------



## Kissyme100 (Nov 25, 2014)

bump.


----------



## Kissyme100 (Jan 19, 2015)

bump


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 19, 2015)

I saw this girl once, and her hair was so curly it was like a bush...


----------



## Kissyme100 (Jan 19, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I saw this girl once, and her hair was so curly it was like a bush...



Lol, is that a compliment?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 19, 2015)

Kissyme100 said:


> Lol, is that a compliment?



idk


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 19, 2015)

Has anyone got any tips for fringes with curly hair? I really want a fringe but I'd like to know if its a bad idea or if there's a way!


----------



## Kissyme100 (Jan 19, 2015)

Pietro:)100 said:


> Has anyone got any tips for fringes with curly hair? I really want a fringe but I'd like to know if its a bad idea or if there's a way!



I think it can work but it depends on how you style it. I straighten mine and I think it looks okay.

This is what mine basically looks like:



It's kinda messy here. I got it cut recently so, now it's eyebrow level.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 19, 2015)

Kissyme100 said:


> I think it can work but it depends on how you style it. I straighten mine and I think it looks okay.
> 
> This is what mine basically looks like:
> View attachment 81391
> ...




Thank you! Next time i go to get my haircut I'll definitely ask my hairdresser what she thinks! Compared to your hair mines not as 
curly but it looks quite similar thank you!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 19, 2015)

the girl's hair was so curly it was standing up


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 19, 2015)

My hair isn't _curly_ but it's not straight. It's more wavy so it's at that awkward "is it straight or wavy?" question.  

This is what it looks like when I don't do anything to it. 


Spoiler











I usually straighten it but I get so freaking lazy. I've always thought that I shouldn't fight my natural hair but instead work with it. I'm not that good with curling yet though.


----------



## Kissyme100 (Jan 20, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> My hair isn't _curly_ but it's not straight. It's more wavy so it's at that awkward "is it straight or wavy?" question.
> 
> This is what it looks like when I don't do anything to it.
> 
> ...



I like how it looks!  Very cute!


----------



## Mariah (Jan 20, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> My hair isn't _curly_ but it's not straight. It's more wavy so it's at that awkward "is it straight or wavy?" question.
> 
> This is what it looks like when I don't do anything to it.
> 
> ...



I have strange wavy hair like that too. If I'm going anywhere, I'll definitely straighten it. I hate how my hair looks naturally.


----------



## Kissyme100 (Jan 20, 2015)

Pietro:)100 said:


> Thank you! Next time i go to get my haircut I'll definitely ask my hairdresser what she thinks! Compared to your hair mines not as
> curly but it looks quite similar thank you!



No problem.  Glad I could help. 
I find my fringe looks better when it's about eyebrow level but the length is up to you.
I hope your hair turns out nice.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jan 20, 2015)

Pietro:)100 said:


> Has anyone got any tips for fringes with curly hair? I really want a fringe but I'd like to know if its a bad idea or if there's a way!


Bangs are big maintenance. Curly ones require even more maintenance. It's alsoweord getting used to them. But overall I like having bangs.

You have to be prepared to have to straighten them. The bangs are short so they don't curly so much as try and wave out into different directions. A widow's peak makes this worse. How you wear your hair should affect your bangs. If you leave your curls don't fully straighten the bangs and bump them a bit, but if you straighten your hair straighten the bangs.

 It also heavily depends on the type of bangs you want. Full or thin? Side or no? Straight or jaged? Layered?


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm a guy with curly hair, I hate it and never know what to do with it. Most sites are aimed ate female hair as well so I never know how well it'll translate to my own hair


----------



## penguins (Jan 20, 2015)

i have 3c type hair i think
uh and i have no clue how to deal with it
i don't really brush it because it gets rly frizzy and gross and seems to detangle on its own when i get in the shower 
i used to straighten it like twice a week but i don't as much now 
has anyone ever tried heated curlers on their curly hair???? my mother bought me heated curlers for christmas and it's supposed to make it not as curly or more wavy idk but how does it work for you??? also what would you recommend to reduce frizzing? it never frizzes at home but as soon as i go outside boom puff idk why but ye thanks!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



chuchoo said:


> I'm a guy with curly hair, I hate it and never know what to do with it. Most sites are aimed ate female hair as well so I never know how well it'll translate to my own hair



were you looking to straighten your hair or reduce the frizziness or what???? o:


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 20, 2015)

MermaidSong said:


> Bangs are big maintenance. Curly ones require even more maintenance. It's alsoweord getting used to them. But overall I like having bangs.
> 
> You have to be prepared to have to straighten them. The bangs are short so they don't curly so much as try and wave out into different directions. A widow's peak makes this worse. How you wear your hair should affect your bangs. If you leave your curls don't fully straighten the bangs and bump them a bit, but if you straighten your hair straighten the bangs.
> 
> It also heavily depends on the type of bangs you want. Full or thin? Side or no? Straight or jaged? Layered?



I have full bangs but I've parted them to the side for now until I can get them cut. It took me a year to get used to them but I definitely prefer them. It's best to straighten them, especially if they're curly. Eyebrow level is nice so it gives them room to grow.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 20, 2015)

My hair is as curly as the person's hair in my avatar is.


----------



## Animalcrossingtrader (Jan 20, 2015)

i have really tick hair and it gets curly like crazy after I go swimming, but the cloe really makes it dull so I use cream and dax daily, but I have trained my hair so it doesn't get as curly, as for products I don't really use any ( I use frutissse, and cr?me of nature products if that helps  ) yep that's abut all I can say.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh also my hair is 3c a little lower than midway in the back if it helps any.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok I just read over that a lot of spelling errors but oh well


----------



## Princess (Jan 21, 2015)

MermaidSong said:


> No more cheap shampoo. Curly and thick hair can't take it. It's sad, but true. And most of our shampoos don't smell as pretty. But our hair looks nicer so there's that.
> 
> And like Pally said, don't be embarrassed. It's actually really common. More so with girls with weaves and in the black hair community. But it's still common. People just like to try and hide it, but hairdressers have definitely dealt with the problem more than once. Hairdressers prefer to say to cut it because it's less work and less expensive, but you can find ones that are willing to waste bottles of conditioner detangling for you. They'll charge you a lot for it, though.
> 
> ...



100% agree on the diet thing!
When I was vegetarian (for about three years), my iron was at an all time low.
I've been anemic most of my life, but I've never dipped that low before.
The amount of hair I would lose was insane! tyjesus4mythickhair

- - - Post Merge - - -



chuchoo said:


> I'm a guy with curly hair, I hate it and never know what to do with it. Most sites are aimed ate female hair as well so I never know how well it'll translate to my own hair



I find that most men with curly hair, seem to cut their hair quite short.
But I've seen some grown it out and it looks really nice!
What are you looking to find information about though, exactly?


----------



## Spencer36 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey thanks a lot for sharing the Curly hair tips and tricks! Well I don?t have naturally curly hair but I love making curls using my best curling irons. These tips would really help me. It is an amazing post for me!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh lord, curly hair is awful. I tell all curly haired folk to NEVER BRUSH THEIR HAIR! Because I don't, I comb through it with my fingers to get knots out but I try to never brush it, not with paddle brushes or combs. The only time I brush my hair is before a shower and I do that with a boar's hair brush, it turns my hair into an afro but it make my hair super soft and shiny too, so I am sure if you used products to tame it after brushing it, it would be ok. Also a tip to anybody who wants to buy one of those Michel Mercer brushes, DO NOT WASTE YOUR MONEY. It works like a regular paddle brush on my hair, I had such high hopes...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shimmer said:


> I have full bangs but I've parted them to the side for now until I can get them cut. It took me a year to get used to them but I definitely prefer them. It's best to straighten them, especially if they're curly. Eyebrow level is nice so it gives them room to grow.



I have eyebrow length bangs, and basically after showering I have to press them to my forehead while still wet, and then by the time they're dried they'll have dried curved the proper way to my forehead, it's super weird but it works so I wont have to straighten them all the time(I don't like doing damage that isn't necessary since I dye my hair a lot), but I did buy a special bang straightener, it's tiny and adorable.


----------



## Kissyme100 (Mar 24, 2015)

I can't believe how many replies this got! 
Thanks a bunch guys, glad we got so many tips and tricks!!


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 24, 2015)

I know that sulphate free shampoos are a must for curly hair. and when conditioning, don't wash it completely out, light rinse so some conditioner stays on your hair - these two things will make a huge difference


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 24, 2015)

idk if this really fits here, but i have straight hair and for about two years was doing my best to get "no-heat" curls, and here are the best methods i've got!

the headband trick:
use one of those athletic headbands that go all around your head, like   this! put it on your head, kinda in a "flower crown" style.
then take one strand of hair (small if you want super curly, bigger if you just want waves) and weave it through the band until no hair is left from that strand. it's kind of hard to explain but you want it to end up like this. hope it helped! i also like doing very tiny braids around my hair to have ultra-waviness, and i find the first trick to be easiest with semi-damp, but never frizzy hair. the braids work best when you've just dried your hair!

credits: [x] [x]


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 24, 2015)

I would say I have 3a curls, but the Jessicurl website insists that I have tons of hair and that's just not true, lol. My hair is very very fine and loses its body and volume by the end of the day, and most of the curls lose their bounce as well. I start the day off (post-shower) with 3a and end closer to 2a, depending on the amount of product I use, how humid it is outside, and stuff like that. External factors are a b****.

The only real rules I adhere to for my own hair are as follows:

1: Don't rub dry with a towel post-shower. I just drape the towel over my head, squeeze water out of the ends, then wear the towel around my shoulders and walk around in my pajamas and let it dry naturally.

2: Don't brush. EVER. I have a wide-toothed comb that I use while my hair is still wet to get out whatever kinks and tangles might have formed, and I have a very very fine-toothed comb that I use only on the very top of my head to make sure product is evenly distributed, but I never take a brush to this mess. That would be horrendous.

3: In terms of conditioning, I coat my hair in coconut oil once or twice a month and just leave it like that all day. Literally all day. Then I wash it out at night  Coconut oil is magical.

For those interested, because my hair is so fine, I've started washing with Nioxin - but I haven't really noticed a difference yet. There was a tea tree oil shampoo I used to love but I can't for the life of me remember what it was called so I can't find it to buy it again, haha. I only wash every couple days and use dry shampoo (aka baby powder) in between because not only is my hair fine, but it's also very oily. I blame the greasy Italian side of my family for this. /shakes fist

I've read into all the different methods for caring for hair, including those forsaking shampoo and/or conditioner, and damn I just do not care. My hair looks nice (if a little wilted 8 hours later, lol) the way it is currently. There are whole forums and mailing lists dedicated to fighting about the evils of various products and I just can't be bothered to pay attention to any of it at all. All I'm concerned about is what works for my own hair. I have no interest in telling other people what will work for them because _I don't know._

Except "don't brush" which is pretty universal for curlies imo.


----------



## Kahier (Oct 10, 2018)

Sorry for bumping this old thread...but I have several observations about curly hairs...

I am in my 50's, layered curly hair that will frizz in the humid summer IF I don't take care of it. I'm one of the oddballs where my hair is getting darker.

If you want to go straight away with organics, then just use organic coconut oil. The products already have it in there, anyway. I do this now and then: 5 drops spread thinly on my shoulder length thick curly hair, when it's damp, to get a loose curl. You may have to use 1 to 2 drops if your hair is fine.

Good thing about it is you can mix it with a frag before you put it in your hair.

Coconut oil has lots of benefits, providing your not allergic to coconuts, lol.

I also use "It's a 10 Cream Miracle Leave in Product" https://your-style-guide.com/best-hair-gel-for-curly-hair/  (Ulta) I find real good at taming the frizz. Spray it when it's wet wait til its damp, put a few curlers in, wait 30 minutes, and your hair should curl.

For shampoo, it's really anything. But stay away from that Clairol Shimmer Lights, which I used to get the brassiness out of my hair after using too much lemon to lighten it (that's another story, or anything with Keratin.

Those two things will take all the body out of your hair and you'll have literally dead hair.
There are a lot of cool videos on YouTube, here’s one of them. Good luck
I hope this helped.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2018)

Ohh nice thread darnit where u been.

Also anyone have like "dead" curls? Like spun glass hair hair but dark and curly. Used to have this really weird strand, on my right side that was dark and really curly (darker than natural and no dye ever stuck on it) but I just got pretty pissed and cut it off lol :/


----------



## Lucille (Oct 11, 2018)

This is a really great thread, it made me happy to read so many tips for curly hair.
I've always been super self conscious about my curls, and straightened it whenever I could, I still do occasionally because it makes me feel pretty I guess, but I know it's not good for my hair.
As a broke college student I've had a bad history of just buying cheap shampoos even though this isn't good for my hair either, and I've started using nicer ones that are organic and made for curly hair and the difference really shows. I'm still kind of learning to take better care of it though.
I hope I can learn to love my hair, I get compliments on it sometimes but for the most part when I look at it and see how big and frizzy it is I just feel really anxious. I never liked standing out in any way and I feel like having really "big" hair has been a thing I'm shy about for that reason. ;-;


----------



## Warrior (Oct 13, 2018)

I don't use shampoo lol. I've been no poo my whole life, but I do occasionally use a cleanser. Maybe once a month. I've severely dry hair, I use conditioner, but hey sometimes I don't even use conditioner. But I always use styling creme, I use maui cause it's cheap and silicone free. I wash my hair twice a week like clockwork, Wednesday and Saturday. I also cut my own hair, I have bangs and layers. The bangs are easy, I just cut em when they start to get in my eyes. Straight they're probably past my nose but they spring up pretty decently. I can't imagine straightening my bangs! they're too cute haha! The layers are a bit of a nightmare to maintain but the round shape I'll take over a triangle any day. 

I thank god I have curly hair cause honestly it's probably less work to make it look good than straight hair. I straightened my hair as a kid a few times as a kid but.... just not that flattering haha. Cute puffy hair is way better.


----------



## hamster (Oct 14, 2018)

my hair isnt really curly, but it curls up everytime i wash it mostly at the top. i just brush it and straighten it and usually use frizz cream


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 14, 2018)

I have naturally curly hair, but I live in a high-humidity state so I straighten it. I so badly want to wear it naturally, but it's twice the work to manage it. So still looking for ways for it to not go -poof- everytime I step out the door. I've used various products, but it's as if my hair rejects it xD


----------



## XAustin (Jan 14, 2019)

I just love curly hairstyles! My hair is wavy but sometimes I use a curling iron to form curlies. When I tried such a hairstyle at first I was disappointed because volume was too poor. But my friend suggested me just to use one of those shampoos described here. And she was right  I tried Pantene and Redken already, both are fine for good volume.


----------

